# Day and the life of an equestrian in the "rat race&quot



## Tasha'shuman (Mar 4, 2008)

What is it like for a girl in the "Rat Race" who has her horse on her brain? Find out below;


8:00 am Get up and get ready for work. Think about if it's too warm for Tasha's blanket today. Realize that it isn't and be thankfull the stable manager left it on her.

9:00 am Arrive at work, get a cup of coffee and check my email

9:15 am Answer all email for the a.m., including passing on the funny ones to friends, and the horsey ones to my stablemates

9: 17 am Think about Tasha

9:20 am Check weather online to see if weekend will be clear in order to ride

10:00 am Text message the stable manager to see when the farrier is due out next.

10:30 am Meet with clients. Think about lungeing Tasha

11:30 am Log on to The Horse Forum

12:00 pm Watch freestyle dressage videos from Devon

12:05 pm Wonder if I'll ever ride dressage at Devon

12:06 pm Google FEI dressage instructors in my area

12:10 pm Eat lunch while looking at new tack online

1:00 pm Think about grooming Tasha

1:30 pm Tell my co-workers something funny that Tasha did last week

2:00 - 3:30 pm Boss is in the office, must make a sincere effort to really work, or at least look like I'm really working. Think about bathing Tasha

3:45 pm Minimize the Dover Saddlery screen on my computer when my boss comes into my office for "status chat".

4:00 pm Go back to the reviews on the saddle I'm thinking about purchasing

4:15 pm Decide to wait on saddle, but find a fun looking saddle pad that would "look cute" on Tasha. 

4:20 pm Decide to buy it and pull out mastercard

4:30 pm Remember I have to be in Court in the morning and gather all things needed and review. Think about Tasha.

5:00 pm Make a b-line for the door after a "hard day" and decide to ride.

6:00 pm At the stable, cell phone off and I am in the saddle.

6:05 pm Enter the ring and begin to think about the fact that I'm behind in my work at the office.

6:06 pm Contemplate why that is???


----------

